# LLM on the fly



## broz (Jul 2, 2010)

I spent the last 8 days duck hunting and fishing the laguna madre. I spent a couple hours everyday sight casting the fly to reds. Only hooked up with one and it spit the hook. They where extremely spooky. I never found any schools of more than 7 or 8 and I'd spot them as they were darting away. 

Every time we found the fish in any number they were in deeper, murky water, so I threw plastics. 

The high winds gave me fits occasional. A few more flys in the back, really made me focus on my form. Lol. 

All in all, a great trip. My quest for my first red on the fly continues.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*first red*

(My quest for my first red on the fly continues). hang in there buddy it will happen!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Keep at it. 

And learn how to cast backhanded with the wind at your back to avoid catching yourself. Don't ask how I know this.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Stuart said:


> Keep at it.
> 
> And learn how to cast backhanded with the wind at your back to avoid catching yourself. Don't ask how I know this.


X2


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

broz said:


> ... My quest for my first red on the fly continues.


In fly fishing the quest often makes the sport. Stay with it and you will be rewarded.


----------



## broz (Jul 2, 2010)

Definately not discouraged. I'm enjoying the challenge. Just casting in the different conditions is enjoyable. I've still got plenty to learn. Lol


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I understand:
I made my first trip down there last October and had a blast. Managed several small(18-20)Reds on the fly early in the morning before the wind comes up. Then when the wind came up it was hard to see the fish and make the cast before you ran over it. I did see some really big trout, but never got a shot at one. Personnely I think it's easier to Fly Fish the mid to upper coast, because you have more places to hide from wind.
Another option I use is to wade when it's really windy. That way you can keep the wind off the correct side and not hook yourself or others.
Keep working at it. The reward is worth it.


----------

